# What are these windows called?



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what these windows are called? I just bought this house, and until I do the conversion I need to live with these. Unfortunately the one pictured refuses to stay open. Any ideas on what could be wrong?

















[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

just the hinges i would have thought...


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've seen something similar where you need to push the hinge in or sometimes there's like a button or similar you can press. 

I'd agree with ells it's gotta be the hinges.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Are there screws in the black blocks at the top?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

see this link

https://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk...gclid=CJ_UvLe6ndQCFcYV0wodZtMC8Q&gclsrc=aw.ds

If you look you will see a gold screw you may have something similar if so tighten that screw and it should hold the window open. :thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Are there screws in the black blocks at the top?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


There's this:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

shane_ctr said:


> see this link
> 
> https://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk...gclid=CJ_UvLe6ndQCFcYV0wodZtMC8Q&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> If you look you will see a gold screw you may have something similar if so tighten that screw and it should hold the window open. :thumb:


Damn! Just left the house. I'll have a look in the morning.

Thanks for that


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ours have these 'locking screws' in the black plastic slider things.










As well as the muck.
Which I'm well aware of, and comfortable with.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks all, it was the locking screws. All sorted now


----------

